# 2nd Sem; Tier-3; Indian CSE Student; Linux or Windows? Will any laptop support linux properly?



## ACidBaseD (May 19, 2014)

So yes, I couldn't study like madmen for 2 years straight 10 hours per day and hence couldn't get into iit.

I'm now studying in a Tier-3 local college where we are being taught C in turbo c++ via dos in XP.. 

Q1: Should I put in the extra efforts and learn Linux and command line / shell programming on my own or just blindly rote learn whatever the teachers in my college tell me to?

Q2: Will any laptops hardware be supported by linux ? 

Q3: It is possible to overwrite Free-Dos in some laptops with other OS like linux/windows? [Just want to confirm if there aren't any hardware restrictions?]

I've saved around 22,000₹ and will be able to get another 15k in the next 3 months, so I can buy a laptop now on EMI worth around 30-35k.
Also can you please advise a laptop for my 3 more years ahead in CSE {purely for programming / learning new stuff / watching movies+anime / No gaming is fine (I already have a gaming PC with windows 8.1) }


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

Q3: It is possible to overwrite Free-Dos in some laptops with other OS like linux/windows? [Just want to confirm if there aren't any hardware restrictions?]
Yes
Q2: Will any laptops hardware be supported by linux ? 
Yes
Q1: Should I put in the extra efforts and learn Linux and command line / shell programming on my own or just blindly rote learn whatever the teachers in my college tell me to?
Yes

No gaming ? then aim for the best battery life


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Q3: It is possible to overwrite Free-Dos in some laptops with other OS like linux/windows? [Just want to confirm if there aren't any hardware restrictions?]
> Yes
> Q2: Will any laptops hardware be supported by linux ?
> Yes
> ...



Okay, thanks. 
Since I won't be gaming or doing any 3d-image modelling or rendering there would be no use of a discrete graphic card right? Integrated card would suffice?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

Exactly, aim for higher battery life and more storage


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Exactly, aim for higher battery life and more storage



I don't really need much storage. Also do you have any laptop in mind which you can recommend?


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

Lol, Linux supports even more hardwares than latest windows does, So no need to worry about it. Linux is perfect for programmers, you'll hardly need 1 day to understand commands. Plus no need to care about viruses.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> I don't really need much storage. Also do you have any laptop in mind which you can recommend?



sorry mate, you might want to ask others about it [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] knows a lot about laptops, maybe he can help.. but the general idea is, aim for better battery and HDD storage since you wont be gaming


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

Since you don't need much powerful hardware, go for superior build quality. Look at one of those Thinkpad business laptops. These laptops are build like tanks. They have waterproof keyboards. One of them have the highest battery ratting among laptops(19 hrs).


----------



## ACidBaseD (May 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Since you don't need much powerful hardware, go for superior build quality. Look at one of those Thinkpad business laptops. These laptops are build like tanks. They have waterproof keyboards. One of them have the highest battery ratting among laptops(19 hrs).



Thanks for the advice, but because of some money problems.. i won't be having enough money for a few more months. So thinking of a model right now will be a waste of time. I'll irritate you once more when i got the cash though! 

Thanks everyone


----------

